# finally... a micro



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

So I picked up my first micro last night. I've been searching for a decent hull for a month or so now and found a good deal on craigslist. Its around 15' and needs a but of work. Transom needs to be rebuilt for sure but everything else seems solid. I'm going to completely gut it though. I'll post pictures later, when I take my lunch break. I got big plans for her though. thinking about cuttin' her down the middle and throwing a HUGE tunnel in it. we'll see. ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! 
[smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

her are the pics.  today was my first look at the skiff in the light, it's a lot shorter than it looked last night.  any ideas on what to do? 

this is what I am thinking, a huge front deck with storage from the front bench up, a deck from the aft bench back and extending it maybe 2-3 feet. I also what to put a tunnel in it.  Might have a deal on a 8hp 2smoke merc too. 

sorry was trying to host them in my email


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Edit: You got it.

Looks like a great little project. I'll let the pros chime in on layout. Plenty of itchy glass rash ahead!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How about putting pods on the back?


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

> How about putting pods on the back?


thats funny my friend mentioned the same thing to me. I think I want to try and get the end square and pop a mold off the last 3-4 feet of it and then use that mold as an exstention


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe a hull extension/pocket tunnel/jackplate all-in-one?


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

> Maybe a hull extension/pocket tunnel/jackplate all-in-one?


when you say all in one do you mean add the sponsons and raise the transom?

so after looking at it more last night there are a few serious issues. the sides near the aft bench are both hooked in. the fore bench on the starboard side sits much higher than the port. the aft bench is full of wet foam that has expanded and warped the glass. before I can pop a mold for the exstention piece I have to straighten out the bottom, it bows up right after the transom on the underside. 

couple questions.... when I am preparing the boat prior to popping the mold, could I use bondo to make everything even? 

so as of now the plans are to extend it 3 feet, all of which would be a tunnel. 

What do I need to look out for when sizing the tunnel up? Anyone have some decent demensions that I can go off of?

I'm picking up all the tools I need today, as far as sanding and grinding goes. Also, I left my USB cord at our house down in the BVI so I have to grab one so I can upload the digitals I have


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

you could use bondo to make everything even if you're using it to make a mold. just make sure the surface is nice and smooth. a buddy of mine wraps the area in alluminum foil, then puts the mold release on the foil, and lays the glass on top.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I was thinking a full structural addition to the hull,
making the pocket and bouyancy pods and new transom location,
all one piece.

The pocket tunnel takes advantage of hull running angle to allow
motor to be mounted higher and the boat run shallower. Typical
running angle produces 1" of bow rise per foot of hull length. So on
my hull with a 4" draft, the distance from the propeller to the front of
the tunnel should be 4 feet. The height of the tunnel equals the draft
of the hull at rest, in this case 4". The width of the tunnel is the
diameter of the prop plus 4". The 4" allows for 2" on either side of the
propeller to compensate for tipwash.


This is how I designed the Grass Slipper's:


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

alright that makes since, so here are the specs I'm going to use...  The exstention from current transom placement to future placement will be 42". there will then be a 6-9" inset and maybe a 4" rise where the motor will mount.  the tunnel itself will be 42" minus the amount of inset, 5.5" deep and 18" wide

I am also debating on whether or not to use a outboard kicker bracket as a mini manual porta bracket

what'd you guys think of those measurements? the reason I got this skiff is because a buddy and mine a having a snkinny water challenge to see whose homemade skiff can run skinnier..... 

here's what I'm up against... "Patches" is basically a mini mullet boat that my buddy cut in half and put a huge tunnel in. these pics are older. thats the mold he made for the tunnel it's already glassed in place and hes almost done, just have to finish the transom


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheat, put an outboard jet on your hull.
Intake up inside the tunnel.
Nothing hangs below the bottom of the boat.

Kinda like this:











The kicker rode tilted up when on the water,
unless needed if the big motor died.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

i thought about the jet foot but I have way to much grass in my area for that.

I'm grabbing the tools after I get off work and then the first order of business it to straighten the hull out. the aft bench is full of foam and it expanded pushing the front and back of the bench walls out, thus pulling the gunnels and chines in. I'm going to cut out the bench and use a 2x4 or piece of PVC to push the sides back out and then glass it in place. then I will be flipping it over, adding filler, sanding and the waxing with release wax.

Thats if I don't go giggin' tonight ;D


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great potential!

just make sure that when you put the tunnel in, you don't lose too much of the hull's displacement. Draft will suffer. 

Looks like a fun project.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

> Great potential!
> 
> just make sure that when you put the tunnel in, you don't lose too much of the hull's displacement. Draft will suffer.
> 
> Looks like a fun project.


would you suggest that I go with a shallower tunnel then?


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

got to work yesterday. cut out the rear bench and the small front support. the aft bench weighed at least 80 lbs and that foam was soaked. under the front support was full of water as well. removed the old rub rail and found some stowaways. there must have been at least a couple hundred carpender ants in that thing





































I'm thinking I might have to cut out the middle bench as well to get rid of the hook on both sides



















also here's a good shot of the bow


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That rear deck your gonna build will deal with those side hooks,
after you cut the middle bench. Don't forget to true the hull before
adding on any new work. Been there, done that wrong once.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

but I need to fix the hook first, I am going to extend it before I add a deck to it. what do you mean by "true the hull"?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Level and square the hull to eliminate any twist or hog.
Twist would be the bow tilts port, stern tilts starboard.
Hog is the middle of the hull pushed upwards/downwards from straight and level.
Very irritating to finish putting in stringers and realize
that the hull looks wrong. Had to cut them out and try again.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been thinking a lot about materials.  I think I am going to go all composite.  thinking about nidacore for the fore and aft deck as well as the false floor.  any other suggestions?  

also i've been thinking about hatches.  I would really like to find some molds and make them flushmount, much like the jesnew.  any suggestions on where I could find these hatches?  or can someone point me in the right direction for decent hatches in various sizes?  

I've cut the other bench out and and working on getting her straight before I glass in the front and middle bulkheads.  I also decided I'm adding 4 feet on to her to make it a total of 15 ft.

any tips or tricks you guys wanna throw my way I would greatly appreciate them  

also thinking about the tunnel... whats the consensus comparing square to round tunnels? I was thinking about taking a 5 gallon bucket and cutting it in half and then connecting the two halves to make one giant half cylinder, and using this as a mold for the tunnel...


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

with that big of a diameter tunnel you will sit way to low in the water.... I think


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Snookster, you need to do some research. Tunnels are not just "voids" in the hull, there are many calculations that need to be considered.

Search Google & read. Otherwise IMO you will have a boat you really don't like.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions about the tunnels. I did a bit more research and definately have a better understanding.

I scored a 2004 15hp 2 smoke merc last night for next to nothing. It's in decent shape too.
Isn't there something you can do to this motor to turn it into a 25hp? like just change the carb out?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's easy to turn a 15 hp into a 25 hp!
Sell it and buy a 25...


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

spent the last couple days working alot and the boat has been sitting. 14 hour days are tiring. Yesterday I went and got a ton of materials from my buddy. His father owns a fiberglass column company and they have tons of excess laying around. he gave me a 5 gallon bucket full of polyester resin. he also grabbed a box and filled it with cloth and mat. he probably gave me close to 50 yards of glass. he also gave me so core materials to play with. 
here's there website
http://www.spauldingcraft.com/index.php

the hull should be ready to have the mold popped by monday.


----------

